# Would you buy a horse with no shots/coggins?



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i wouldn't. i just bought from an auction and they provided coggins and vetting prior to purchase. so if the auction house can do it i think an owner can do it. and i also do my own shots but i keep a record of dates of when they recieved what. 
goodluck


----------



## Dresden (Jun 24, 2011)

It depends on the price and quality of the horse in question. If I can get something comparable that has shots etc for the same price, no. If the price of the horse plus the vet expense is a good deal then yes, I probably would but I would have those things done before transporting to my property.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

If the horse has never left the property where it was born and there is no in and out traffic, I see no real issue with it.


----------



## proequine (Jul 9, 2009)

Most states *require a coggins at the point of sale and to transport*. It's the law. Just make it part of your agreement in the sale that the seller provides a negative coggins. 

I always recommend that a new horse owner gives their new horse shots and a worming, even if the seller says they are current.. (unless there are vet records) Most horsemen give their own shots and worm, so I would not be concerned.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

I have and I will again. Shots can be given and quarantine can be easily done. I would do a coggins before buying, and most owners in my experience will shell out the money for that. Most figure if you don't buy, someone else will and that is another thing they can add on to the sales ad. Also take into consideration how often EIA breaks out in the area...if you haven't had a case in years and years and the horse doesn't leave--I'd take the chance on a no coggins tested horse.

As for vaccination records--I know what I give yearly, but I don't write it down or anything. My vet only gives rabies (I could, but with something like that--he might as well when he's out to do teeth), I give all the others--mainly because I don't like to give all vaccinations at once and overload their systems, and I can buy the same ones my vet gives for a much cheaper price. But I don't write down the exact date that I do it. 

Heck, one of my college teachers, who was an equine vet, rarely dewormed his horses, vaccinated every 3-4 years...and had some super healthy horses and mules! And none were wormy either...lol They never really left his property. One mule was in his late 40s, and two of the horses in their late 30s.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

proequine said:


> Most states *require a coggins at the point of sale and to transport*.


Actually it applies if they are sold at an organized sale. Private party sales are not subject to the same rules.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

We don't have "Coggins" in Australia, and I don't think any of my horses had shots when I got them. My last horse got shots through the property he was kept at, but I had no written record of them or anything. I definitely wouldn't turn down a horse because of this. If I was concerned about their health I would get a vet check, and then get it all done myself. I've never actually been asked by someone purchasing a horse for this information either. 

To be honest, many people I know don't consider those sorts of things necessary. I don't think its lack of horse care not doing it either. If the place where I keep my horse doesn't require shots then I won't get them. If I were to require them to move states, or for sales, I would definitely secure one prior to purchase.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

mls said:


> Actually it applies if they are sold at an organized sale. Private party sales are not subject to the same rules.


Depends on the state- in TX, a horse must have a negative coggins for ANY transfer of ownership. TX also requires all horses that "participate in shows, fairs, exhibitions or assemblies, such as rodeos, barrel racing or trail rides must have a Coggins test within the last 12 months." I know some other states that do not have such broad requirements.

The horse I bought has a current coggins, but needs his vaccines. No biggie to me, if I do them, I know they're done, correct, and good to go for a year so I don't have to 'trust' the previous owner's records or lack thereof.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Sharpie said:


> Depends on the state- in TX, a horse must have a negative coggins for ANY transfer of ownership.


Please read what was quoted.

S/he said 'most' when in reality it's only most for the organized sale.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

I suggest you pass these ones up. And no I wouldn't buy a horse that had no record of shots. The hooves wouldn't bother me cause that can be fixed, as long as there is no underlying issues. But I'm also not sure if your stable ( if you board) would let you bring a horse in with no coggins or records of shots.


----------



## amschrader87 (Oct 30, 2010)

I would definatly not bring a horse to the farm where I board with no coggins. My BO is kind of horse ignorant I just pay to keep my horse there and I do EVERTHING. 

The problem is the the owners I have spoken with aren't willing to do a coggins before sale and Thy have all seemed shady so I'm not going to pay for it and then if it does by some chance come back positive I'm out $75. 

I also spoke with my vet who said that one way Equine anemia is transmitted is through horse flies, which in MD were REALLY bad this summer and most summers. And he said it's not worth the risk and he would help me look for something. 

Thats fine if you give your own shots, but if theres no proof and it's not documented to me it never happened. People will say anything to sell a horse. 

I prefer my vet to give our shots because it's only twice a year, and he's actually not one the charges an arm and leg. And while he's out he can give my horse an exam and I can talk to him in person about any concerns I have.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

My mare didn't have a current coggins when I bought her (but had many from the past, as a racehorse), but she had her 5-way vaccine in February. She was wormed right in front of me before I loaded her onto the trailer.

Quite honestly, I don't let the lack of coggins or shots stop me if I really like a horse. They're easy enough to have done and my horses go into quarantine as soon as they get to the barn anyway. Once at the barn, I have 4 weeks to get them all up to date on everything before they get introduced to the herd. If I was planning to show and take my horse off the site often, it would be more important to me... but she's a pleasure horse and doesn't usually leave the property.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

well I know a few more states that its illegal to have a horse on public property or private property if horses from more than one owner comes in contact. Roads are public property so you cant even trailer a horse without a recent coggins. 
No way I would bring a horse home without one. Id agree to buy the horse and be there when the vet comes out to draw blood and have them send me the report. Then I would come get the horse.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Yeah-I would, but I would have it done prior to actual purchase, as well as the shots. After all, a Coggins really only tells you whether or not that horse has it at that moment in time. A day later, even with a negative, it could, theoretically, be positive. I no longer have them done on my old guy, who never leaves the property. I do keep him up to date with shots, but again, BO does them, and we know what they got and when. As far as your vet saying to avoid this horse because of no coggins, and horse flies being "bad".....have there been cases of EIA recently in MD? If there have been I sure would LOVE to know, since my guy is now there for training!:shock: I seriously doubt they have been any worse this year than they usually are, but, JMHO.

I think the bigger red flag here is that you feel these people are "shady". I have learned to trust my gut and RUN when my gut tells me something is fishy. THAT would be the reason I would avoid this horse-not because of some shots and a coggins.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I would. I mean, if I was buying from a public auction or a big horse trading operation then no, but if I was buying privately I wouldn't mind.


----------



## amschrader87 (Oct 30, 2010)

I have just been having very bad experience with sellers. 
She used the N**** word on the phone with me. How did she know I wasn't african american. 
She has a stallion who she can't control thats how she ended up with the colt I was looking at. Which I imagine she studs out and breeds her mares with No shot records. and none of her horses have been vetted. 
Her fields were full of garbage, broken glass, pieces of wood, medal basically anything that could hurt a horse. 
While we were there she felt the need to show me how her one mare can lay down, While making a fool of herself because she wouldn't do it and she ended up on the ground lol. 

THis is the type of thing I've been dealing with. I'm frustrated 

I just would like a horse who has had good care. And apparently that is lacking here.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

where all have you been looking for sales ads? Just local feed stores/papers, or online as well? And where online if so. Maybe some of us can help you out with some sales sites that you may not have tried out yet. What type of horse (draft, cross, stock, pony, gaited?). What area are you in, oftentimes rescues will get young horses in that are healthy. Heck, if you really wanted to start from scratch--some rescues take in nurse mare foals in the spring (these are 1day-to just weeks old foals that would otherwise be shipped out to kill, their dams are rented out to farms to be used as nurse mares). Most won't let the foals go until they are certain they are steady on their feet, eating well and have had vet checks.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I think the OP made reference to MD at one point.....and there actually is a rescue in Culpeper Va that does Nurse mare foals...I think it is called Eagle Hill. Depends upon what she is looking for, because on of the best regular type rescues around is in MD also.


----------



## amschrader87 (Oct 30, 2010)

Yes I am located in MD, southern MD to be exact. 
I've been looking in the following places. 
Dreamhorse.com
equine.com
somd.com
craigslist.com
Tack stores and the local feed mill

Heres what I'm looking for

Young maybe around 2 years old. 
Gelding
QH or QH Cross
Mature around 15 hands or taller. 

I would like something I could train but would be ok with a nice pleasure/trail horse because that basically all I do. 

Not looking to spend all kinds of money our budget it around $1000


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Joe4d said:


> well I know a few more states that its illegal to have a horse on public property or private property if horses from more than one owner comes in contact. Roads are public property so you cant even trailer a horse without a recent coggins.


Which states are those?


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

*What are Illinois' EIA testing requirements?*
All Illinois equine more than 12 months of age participating in advertised equine events or being loaned, leased, traded or sold are required to have tested negative for EIA within the preceding 12 month period. An "advertised equine event" is any show, rodeo, exhibition, sale, auction, trail ride or horse fair that is posted or media-promoted. This definition also includes all 4-H events at which horses are present, field trials, clinics, not-for-profit events, and racing events.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I give my horse his shots, and I don't make a record of it, I just know when I do them. The vet pulls the coggins and gives rabies though. I don't see the point in paying the vet to give the rest of the shots when I can buy them at TSC myself. 

As far as the other issues with the horses, lack of farrier care etc - yes that would put me off buying.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

some other websites to try: 
equinehits.com
horsetopia.com
buyhorses.com


look around at the rescues...some of the rescues around here are sometimes even donated horses to sell to help them for fundraisers, and sometimes they just luck in to rescuing nice ones...and they (or at least proper rescues) tend to make sure horses are in tip top shape before leaving


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

My qh never had coggings or any shots, was trimmed once in her life, and dewormed once or twice. My paint never had cogging, shots, dewormers or trims. I got both as yearlings. I got my qh off dreamhorse.com (and paint through same people several months later). I'd suggest to look in local rescues as well - say, DEFHR has lots of horses.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Maryland has an EXCELLENT resource, called the Equiery! Might try that also.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Here you go-
THE SWEETEST GELDING

Flashy Mare for sale


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes, I have and will again. My state doesn't require coggins. And well most people don't get them unless they go out of state, which I think were going to get ours done soon. I just sold a filly who I never took anywhere, didn't need a coggins. We do give all our own shots, so it is possiable. Ask for recipes next time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amschrader87 (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

My state requires a coggins test if you are transporting your horse. It doesn't matter if you are going 10 miles down the road, or across the border into another state, you need one. 

I sold a horse a few years ago and she had not had a coggins test in years (we never went anywhere). When someone agreed to buy her I said that I would pay to get it done, or they could get their own vet and I would take the cost from the purchase price. I wouldn't turn away from a horse because shots/coggins aren't done, but I would make sure it was all done before I brought the horse home.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Wyoming requires any horse traveling across state lines, coming into Wyoming from other states have to have coggins. You are not required to have a coggins just to travel around the state,but if you cross county lines, and state lines, you also have to have a brand inspection.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

mls said:


> Which states are those?


In North Carolina it is illegal to have a horse in a public place, (which includes state maintained roads) without a current coggins. 
In Va It is a misdeamonor to allow horses from different owners to come in contact with eachother, public or private land without a negative coggins. 
SO a barn owner , trail ride organizer, etc can be charged if horses at the event dont have a negative coggins regardless of who's horses they are.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

horstopia, equine hits, are a couple, just an FYI you tend to get a bit higher quality of sellers on websights that charge to place an add. Or the ones that charge for photo adds. Try joining some riding clubs or horse groups on facebooks. Lots of good horses liek that showing up in VA.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Most sellers I know have the buyer pay for the Coggins & Health Cert, I'm one of the few who keeps a current Coggins on my horses. Here in OK your horse MUST have a current Coggins to leave the property and if you're pulled over and don't have one, your horse can be taken or if you're at a public park riding and the local ranger asks and you can't produce, they either have you leave or can take your horse for quarantine. Not worth it to me, so I just keep them current. If it's an out of state sale, the buyer can buy the Health Cert. 

I do all my own shots and deworming, but I have an online program called Paddock Pro and I document what has been given, when and by whom and where on the horse (if an injection), as well as what type of dewormer, when and by whom. I have a complete record of all farrier visits, vet visits, teeth floating, yak yak yak. I'm pretty compulsive about all that. I won't buy a horse that I can't get a complete history on either. 

Prior to a sale, and definitely when the horse is sold, I can print "Travel Papers" for each horse and it gives the total history on the horse or the most current info, whatever is asked for.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

amschrader87 said:


> Yes I am located in MD, southern MD to be exact.
> I've been looking in the following places.
> Dreamhorse.com
> equine.com
> ...


 
If you were ok with a mare, I have a lovely young black 1/2 Arabian 1/2 QH 3 year old filly, registered, current on everything (see my post about how anal I am)and she's been started under saddle, ready to train your way for less than $1000. She's located in OK and you could probably afford to ship her for the price her owner is asking. PM me if you think this could work for you. I can't guarantee full grown height but her parents were around 14.3 - 15 hh.


----------



## amschrader87 (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks DA but we cannot do a mare. We have all geldings and while I don't have a problem with it. The other boarder does and says that her geldings are studdish and will go through the electric fence. Blah blah i'd rather just avoid that drama.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Not a prolem!


----------

